
Black Ops 2: $1 Billion in 15 Days, 150 Million Hours of Online Play  - supersiteforwin
http://winsupersite.com/xbox/black-ops-2-1-billion-15-days-150-million-hours-online-play
======
b_emery
Jeesh that's a lot of hours. That's like 75,000 people each playing 40 hours a
week for a year.

I read Ben Franklin's biography a while back and got the impression that he
had an advantage over many of his contemporaries because it was the custom to
drink beer all day. Many would be useless by noon.

I think video games might be the modern day equivalent.

------
dhughes
They should put some of that money into the multiplayer servers they're
terrible! I just played, tried to play, six games and each one crashed kicking
everyone off. Six in a row.

Other times too it's bad, it's worse now than it ever has been.

~~~
baddox
Xbox multiplayer is peer-to-peer, right?

~~~
dhughes
I'm not sure, a quick Google seems to indicate it may be or sort of. I know
often when one player leaves the entire map load screen will reset, so it
appear someone is a "server".

I know my connection is good, low latency but CoD is worse than ever but
nothing on my end has changed much in fact it's a better.

~~~
baddox
Halo 3, which I played a bit in college, certainly used one member as the
host.

------
alter8
How did you get your site unbanned from HN?

